# Brake pedal triggers dash light / tail light issue



## Chromablue (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm admittedly fairly clueless auto-wise, so forgive me. I'm relatively sure this is a short somewhere...

1993 Maxima

Brake light replaced last oil change (but not sure if needed, maybe it was the fuse)...

Since then:

Headlights off: apply brake pedal, brake lights work, console / dash lights come on (off otherwise, as expected).

Headlights on: apply brake pedal, brake lights work, console / dash lights brighten (but are otherwise on, as expected).

Tail light fuse blows within a few applications of brake pedal, regardless of lights on / off.

I did visually inspect rear light panel, no obvious pinch / short / loose connections.

Put in a 15A fuse (for isolation of issue only, not looking for an electrical fire!) - normally 10A. Problem stays the same, however after a few minutes of brake pedal on/off application, hasn't blown the fuse.

Should I replace the assembly as a next step? I don't particularly want to go to an auto electrician (who does?), and I'm not very sure of the vehicle history (has a few other failings that I can live with, heating/AC, some climate control funkiness, but hey, the car is 20 years old and my girlfriend has driven the hell out of it).


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow this is old and the poor guy never got answered!


----------

